# Gegenstände teilen



## Willmasta (20. April 2007)

Hallo leute

Joa meine frage is ganz einfach, wie teilt man Gegenstände bzw. wie fügt man sie zusammen?


MfG Will


----------



## zulsar (20. April 2007)

edit
falsche abteilugn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (21. April 2007)

Was heisst hier falsche abteilung?


----------



## Myronn (21. April 2007)

Er meinte sich, dass seine Antwort hier falsch ist. 

Deine Frage verstehe ich dennoch nicht so ganz? Was meinst Du mit Gegenstände teilen?


----------



## Magù@tichondrius (23. April 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> meine frage is ganz einfach, wie teilt man Gegenstände bzw. wie fügt man sie zusammen?


mich interessiert das auch... meine Frage konkreter: Ich hab z.B. einen Stapel von 13 Items im Beutel, wie kann ich daraus zwei Stapel zu je 10 und 3 Items machen? (A la wow mit Shift geht nicht...)
Das wäre fürs Handeln, AH etc. wichtig...


----------



## Icewind (23. April 2007)

drag and drop einfach ziehen


----------



## Nero4444 (20. November 2009)

Will nun keinen 2 Jahre alten Thread hoch holen, aber nachdem ich vor der selben Frage stand und gegoogelt habe hats mir diesen Thread angezeigt und ich bin immer noch nicht schlauer. Einfach ziehen geht nicht da der ganze Stapel dann gezogen wird. Wie kann man nun anstatt 23 Barren z.B. nur 15 verkaufen? Irgendwie muss das ja zu teilen gehen.


----------



## Flixl (20. November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## simoni (20. November 2009)

kanns gerade nicht im spiel schauen, aber shift gedrückt halten + verschieben im (!) inventar müsste eigentlich klappen..


----------



## Maboneman (19. August 2011)

simoni schrieb:


> kanns gerade nicht im spiel schauen, aber shift gedrückt halten + verschieben im (!) inventar müsste eigentlich klappen..



Funktioniert so.


----------



## Vetaro (19. August 2011)

Im Jahr 2009 schrieb jemand, nur wenige posts über dir: "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Will nun keinen 2 Jahre alten Thread hoch holen, aber...."[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wilkommen im Forum und so, aber.. der erste Beitrag besteht aus zwei Worten zu einem vier(!) Jahre alten Thema. Nicht sehr glamourös [/font]


----------

